# Per Quintina



## Sole (19 Gennaio 2012)

Quinty, ci riprovo.

Questa è per te 

[video=youtube;cFX0bVLR574]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFX0bVLR574[/video]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quinty, ci riprovo.
> 
> Questa è per te
> 
> [video=youtube;cFX0bVLR574]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFX0bVLR574[/video]



:up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2012)

con l'avatar di chiara pare che abbiamo pure gli ex voto per te, quintina


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2012)

Quinty cancellato uno ne ricreiamo subito un altro.... Ci mancherai


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> con l'avatar di chiara pare che abbiamo pure gli ex voto per te, quintina


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2012)

quinty ,per farmi perdonare ti posso postare la madonna della guardia:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Gennaio 2012)

*se la guerra si fa dura...*

siamo tutte qui, eh?


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2012)

Ancora cò stà Quintina.........e due giorni che è andata via......ancora rompe....si sente più la sua presenza ora che non c'è che quando c'era 



Pag 777 per i non sapenti i fatti: La scialla, Quintina, ed io scherziamo così, non vi preoccupate, manca anche a me


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

Ma dov'è finito il tred di quintina in cui spiegava perchè se ne andava???


----------



## free (20 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma dov'è finito il tred di quintina in cui spiegava perchè se ne andava???



trattasi di "forum* libero*"

un saluto alla Quintina


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2012)

sì, buonanotte admin.grazie dell'esaustiva risposta e tanti cari saluti al simpatico cancellatore compulsivo del conte


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, buonanotte admin.grazie dell'esaustiva risposta e tanti cari saluti al simpatico cancellatore compulsivo del conte


Perchè il conte può far cancellare un intero tred senza motivo??


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Perchè il conte può far cancellare un intero tred senza motivo??


Una persona registrata può far sparire con un click un 3d scritto da un non registrato e quintina non è più registrata..
Nel caso dei registrati invece credo ci vogliano 10 segnalazioni prima che il 3d sparisca.....
Questo è il regolamento, purtroppo a mio avviso


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2012)

il conte è un pigiatore compulsivo; non gli bastava cliccare rosso , l'admin gli  regala anche questa possibilità esagerata di sterminare interi thread .


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una persona registrata può far sparire con un click un 3d scritto da un non registrato e quintina non è più registrata..
> Nel caso dei registrati invece credo ci vogliano 10 segnalazioni prima che il 3d sparisca.....
> Questo è il regolamento, purtroppo a mio avviso


Ma che motivo c'era di far sparire quel tred? Quintina spiegava solo i suoi motivi.
Assurdo.


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il conte è un pigiatore compulsivo; non gli bastava cliccare rosso , l'admin gli  regala anche questa possibilità esagerata di sterminare interi thread .


Ma la regala a tutti o solo al compulsivo?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma che motivo c'era di far sparire quel tred? Quintina spiegava solo i suoi motivi.
> Assurdo.


Su questo siamo assolutamente d'accordo. Posso capire (forse) cancellare alcuni interventi ma il 3d intero non ha senso.
Peraltro, ma questo è il mio parere, quindi conta come il due di picche con la briscola a fiori, capisco non dare le stesse opportunità a non registrati e registrati ma che con un click si faccia sparire tutto lo trovo eccessivo.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma la regala a tutti o solo al compulsivo?


a tutti ma nessuno è così idiota da usarla


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a tutti ma nessuno *è così idiota *da usarla


Ah ecco :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2012)

ciao Quinty! 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*E l'acrostico è un invito...*

Quando ti pare che il mondo s'oscuri,
Un mondo d'amici, scossi nel vento,
Incontra nei sogni'l muto lamento
Nato da cuori ch'or sembrano duri.

Torna da chi ti vuol bene gridando:
'Yuppi! ragazzi, da voi son tornata!
Dalla fortuna son stata baciata!
Altri che voi, non stavo cercando!

Io mi sbagliavo davvero su tutto:
Tutto pareva sì nero ed ombroso,
Ombrosa gente, e tempo sì brutto!

Ritorna il cielo ora chiaro e grandioso
Nel cuore mio che dicevo distrutto!
Amici cari, il sole è radioso!'


RBRBR


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2012)

Spero che, Quintina stia bene, anche a me dispiace, che si sia deregistrata, ma se lo ha fatto e lo ha fatto per delle motivazioni che possano a lei far bene, sono contento per lei che si sia deregistrata.


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Spero che, Quintina stia bene, anche a me dispiace, che si sia deregistrata, ma se lo ha fatto e lo ha fatto per delle motivazioni che possano a lei far bene, sono contento per lei che si sia deregistrata.


Concordo, ma vorrei sapere CHI ha cancellato il thread. E perchè.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo, ma vorrei sapere CHI ha cancellato il thread. E perchè.


Ah bhe..... anche io vorrei saperlo.


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ah bhe..... anche io vorrei saperlo.


Ma se in comunicazioni dicono bello chiaro che è stato il conte!!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma se in comunicazioni dicono bello chiaro che è stato il conte!!


Si avevo letto, ma deve essere il conte a confermarlo, e dare spiegazioni. Se è vero quello che hanno scritto.
Dopo di ciò subentra l'admin, a cui si potrà richiesta di cambiare determinate situazioni non giuste.( parlo dei comandi)


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Si avevo letto, *ma deve essere il conte a confermarlo, e dare spiegazioni*. Se è vero quello che hanno scritto.
> Dopo di ciò subentra l'admin, a cui si potrà richiesta di cambiare determinate situazioni non giuste.( parlo dei comandi)


sì, stiamo aspettando


----------



## @lex (20 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo siamo assolutamente d'accordo. Posso capire (forse) cancellare alcuni interventi ma il 3d intero non ha senso.
> Peraltro, ma questo è il mio parere, quindi conta come il due di picche con la briscola a fiori, capisco non dare le stesse opportunità a non registrati e registrati ma che con un click si faccia sparire tutto lo trovo eccessivo.


eh già...il senso ce l'ha eccome...fino a che si offende qualcuno che ci dà fastidio va bene che imperituramente rimanga il post..quando poi si dà risposta rode il culo. lo riscrivo così rimane e spero qualcuno dei registrati lo quoti in modo da fare rimanere questo post e non poter essere cancellato: che qualcuno si vada a comprare il fissan che è un toccasana per il rossore di culo da rodimento.


----------



## @lex (20 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma se in comunicazioni dicono bello chiaro che è stato il conte!!


e dove sarebbe questo thread? io non lo vedo


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2012)

@lex ha detto:


> e dove sarebbe questo thread? io non lo vedo


non credo che tu da non registrato possa leggere le comunicazioni......


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non credo che tu da non registrato possa leggere le comunicazioni......


ma se ha già fatto una decina d'interventi:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (20 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non credo che tu da non registrato possa leggere le comunicazioni......


io leggo in comunicazioni. però vedo solo il thread "messaggi cancellati" di minerva. è evidente che il thread (od il post9 in cui viene fatto il nome del conte è invisibile per me.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2012)

@lex ha detto:


> io leggo in comunicazioni. però vedo solo il thread "messaggi cancellati" di minerva. è evidente che il thread (od il post9 in cui viene fatto il nome del conte è invisibile per me.


l'ho fatto qua ...con l'aggiunta di un delizioso aggettivo:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (20 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho fatto qua ...con l'aggiunta di un delizioso aggettivo:mrgreen:


ma se skizzofren ha scritto che era in comunicazioni. non ci capisco più un'emerito


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

@lex ha detto:


> ma se skizzofren ha scritto che era in comunicazioni. non ci capisco più un'emerito


 skizzo stava parlando di culi e non ha capito più niente:mrgreen:
era scritto qui, scusa:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se ha già fatto una decina d'interventi:mrgreen:



si me ne sono accorta dopo che ho scritto una cazzata    
abbi pazienza!


----------



## @lex (20 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> skizzo stava parlando di culi e non ha capito più niente:mrgreen:
> era scritto qui, scusa:singleeye:


ahahahhaha
ok.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si me ne sono accorta dopo che ho scritto una cazzata
> abbi pazienza!


no, è intollerabile: hai pure risposto:hockey:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> skizzo stava parlando di culi e non ha capito più niente:mrgreen:
> era scritto qui, scusa:singleeye:


Senti bello/a non diciamo azzate! sono io quello che svalvola con quella deliziosa parola!


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, è intollerabile: hai pure risposto:hockey:


:abbraccio:
mi perdoni per stavolta? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, è intollerabile: hai pure risposto:hockey:


Brava!!!! sono daccordissimo, lascio a te la punizione.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> mi perdoni per stavolta? :mrgreen:


no


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no


Bravaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no


iange:


----------



## Hirohito (20 Gennaio 2012)

Ciao Quintina, mi spiace che tu sia andata via.
Un abbraccio


----------



## elena_ (20 Gennaio 2012)

Cosa?
Chi?
Quintina?
 

...beh...dai...magari un giorno torna da non registrata eh?


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2012)

Secondo me Quintina stà leggendo e si stà dedicando a tutte le Macumbe possibili e immaginabili.....stò coso sembra quasi una veglia funebre 

Ora pro nobis.......


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Secondo me Quintina stà leggendo e si stà dedicando a tutte le Macumbe possibili e immaginabili.....stò coso sembra quasi una veglia funebre
> 
> Ora pro nobis.......


non vorrei insistere e risultare iconoclasta ...ma l'aggiunta dell'avatar di chiara rafforza quest'impressione


----------



## melania (20 Gennaio 2012)

Pietà di me....
C'è qualche anima buona che mi spiega perché Quintina si è cancellata...abbiate pazienza, un riassunto! E magari mi dice perché non  leggo neanche più Rabarbaro?
:scared:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Pietà di me....
> C'è qualche anima buona che mi spiega perché Quintina si è cancellata...abbiate pazienza, un riassunto! E magari mi dice perché non  leggo neanche più Rabarbaro?
> :scared:


Sono scappati insieme, hanno raggiunto Marilyn ed Elvis, che li stavano aspettando già da tempo, in una non precisata località dell'Uruguay


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2012)

guardate che rabarbaro ha scritto anche in questo thread


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Si avevo letto, ma *deve essere il conte a confermarlo, e dare spiegazioni*. Se è vero quello che hanno scritto.
> Dopo di ciò subentra l'admin, a cui si potrà richiesta di cambiare determinate situazioni non giuste.( parlo dei comandi)


:up:


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> :up:


:up:
siamo tutti in attesa


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono scappati insieme, hanno raggiunto Marilyn ed Elvis, che li stavano aspettando già da tempo, in una non precisata località dell'Uruguay


azz... stavo scrivendo di un prelievo compiuto da astronave aliena... va beh: allora Rabarbaro se n'è andato perchè... nun se sa, l'ha scritto ma IO non ho capito. Comunque ogni tanto torna a commentare come ospite firmandosi col codice fiscale, quindi ci legge e pare in piena forma... rabarberesca. Quintina se n'è andata... pare che nominare il perchè sia come nominare Voldemort ... sparizioni e apparizioni... diciamo che ha espresso la volontà di non relazionarsi più con qualcuno e poi cominciava a rompersi sul forum... si annoiava.. non so se ci legge(spero di sì, abbiamo scritto cose tanto carucce su di lei), ma sta bene.


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> azz... stavo scrivendo di un prelievo compiuto da astronave aliena... va beh: allora Rabarbaro se n'è andato perchè... nun se sa, l'ha scritto ma IO non ho capito. Comunque ogni tanto torna a commentare come ospite firmandosi col codice fiscale, quindi ci legge e pare in piena forma... rabarberesca. Quintina se n'è andata... *pare che nominare il perchè sia come nominare Voldemort *... sparizioni e apparizioni... diciamo che ha espresso la volontà di non relazionarsi più con qualcuno e poi cominciava a rompersi sul forum... si annoiava.. non so se ci legge(spero di sì, abbiamo scritto cose tanto carucce su di lei), ma sta bene.


Voldemort :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> azz... stavo scrivendo di un prelievo compiuto da astronave aliena... va beh: allora Rabarbaro se n'è andato perchè... nun se sa, l'ha scritto ma IO non ho capito. Comunque ogni tanto torna a commentare come ospite firmandosi col codice fiscale, quindi ci legge e pare in piena forma... rabarberesca. Quintina se n'è andata... pare che nominare il perchè sia come nominare *Voldemort* ... sparizioni e apparizioni... diciamo che ha espresso la volontà di non relazionarsi più con qualcuno e poi cominciava a rompersi sul forum... si annoiava.. non so se ci legge(spero di sì, abbiamo scritto cose tanto carucce su di lei), ma sta bene.


:scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## melania (20 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> azz... stavo scrivendo di un prelievo compiuto da astronave aliena... va beh: allora Rabarbaro se n'è andato perchè... nun se sa, l'ha scritto ma IO non ho capito. Comunque ogni tanto torna a commentare come ospite firmandosi col codice fiscale, quindi ci legge e pare in piena forma... rabarberesca. Quintina se n'è andata... pare che nominare il perchè sia come nominare Voldemort ... sparizioni e apparizioni... diciamo che ha espresso la volontà di non relazionarsi più con qualcuno e poi cominciava a rompersi sul forum... si annoiava.. non so se ci legge(spero di sì, abbiamo scritto cose tanto carucce su di lei), ma sta bene.


Grazie, Sbri..
Mi piacevano i commenti di Quintina, e per Rabarbaro...mi manca la capretta, anche se legge e scrive lo stesso.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> azz... stavo scrivendo di un prelievo compiuto da astronave aliena... va beh: allora Rabarbaro se n'è andato perchè... nun se sa, l'ha scritto ma IO non ho capito. Comunque ogni tanto torna a commentare come ospite firmandosi col codice fiscale, quindi ci legge e pare in piena forma... rabarberesca. Quintina se n'è andata... pare che nominare il perchè sia come nominare Voldemort ... sparizioni e apparizioni... diciamo che ha espresso la volontà di non relazionarsi più con qualcuno e poi cominciava a rompersi sul forum... si annoiava.. non so se ci legge(spero di sì, abbiamo scritto cose tanto carucce su di lei),* ma sta bene*.


dice che ha  letto prevert e le è venuta un po' di cacarella, ma niente di grave


----------



## melania (20 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dice che ha  letto prevert e le è venuta un po' di cacarella, ma niente di grave


Oh, ma che è successo?
Fino alla settimana scorsa, tutti seri e imbalsamati. Uno non fa in tempo ad allontanarsi un po' che arrivano le catastrofi. Gente che scompare e tutti gli altri a prendersi per il culo....:w00t::w00t:
Boh!:w00t:


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Oh, ma che è successo?
> Fino alla settimana scorsa, tutti seri e imbalsamati. Uno non fa in tempo ad allontanarsi un po' che arrivano le catastrofi. Gente che scompare e tutti gli altri a prendersi per il culo....:w00t::w00t:
> Boh!:w00t:


io continuo a dire che c'è bisogno del dott.house....qui è più grave di quanto si pensi...non è semplice dissenteria.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Oh, ma che è successo?
> Fino alla settimana scorsa, tutti seri e imbalsamati. Uno non fa in tempo ad allontanarsi un po' che arrivano le catastrofi. Gente che scompare e tutti gli altri a prendersi per il culo....:w00t::w00t:
> Boh!:w00t:


son tempi grami


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dice che ha letto prevert e le è venuta un po' di cacarella, ma niente di grave


Ho postato una bella rima di Argia Sbolenfi per sdrammatizzare... Catullo è troppo violento


----------



## @lex (20 Gennaio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Oh, ma che è successo?
> Fino alla settimana scorsa, tutti seri e imbalsamati. Uno non fa in tempo ad allontanarsi un po' che arrivano le catastrofi. Gente che scompare e tutti gli altri a prendersi per il culo....:w00t::w00t:
> Boh!:w00t:


ammazza ma che masochisti sono arrivati in questo forum? ahahahahhahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

Eppure anche i tacchini che si contendono il mucchietto di becchime fanno meno confusione certe volte.
E pure la signora Monroe e il basettone di Memphis si stanno lamentando, per non parlare dei bambini del vicino di casa, Adolfino e Adolfetta, che piangono tutto il tempo e non lasciano dormire il loro nonno centoventitreenne di origini austriache, lo disturbano persino più dell'annuale caccia ai chupacabras e delle notti brave di Lursa e B'etor che sul loro sparviero suonano i campanelli di tutta la via alle 2 di notte urlando "Ka'plah!", ah, non è più il Sudamerica di una volta!
Ed è anche colpa vostra!
No, non perchè Adolf senior non riesce a dormire!
E no, neanche perchè i Klingon sono così monelli!
E non fatemi parlare dei chupacabras!

Piuttosto, dov'è il vostro malleus maleficarum?
Perchè per dare la caccia alle streghe serve un manuale, una guida delle giovani marmotte o almeno un bignamino con le linee guida per svolgere una prova decente...
E invece cosa vien fuori?
Uno zibaldone di insinuazioni che la maggior parte della gente non coglie, una profanazione di tombe che scatena le ire di mummie redivive e incazzose e un disamoramento di chi ha bisogno veramente, di chi ha veramente qualcosa da offrire e di chi fa sempre più fatica a continuare a frequentare questo, altrimenti delizioso, luogo virtuale.

Traditores boni viri, tradimentus mala bestia!

Tante volte una parola in meno è ben più significativa di una in più.
E le faccende tra adulti non hanno bisogno, nè qui nè là fuori, di uno Zorro bionico incrociato col giudice Dredd che corra colle dita callose a difendere i non oppressi dai non oppressori!

In tutto questo la sola cosa importante.
Ciao Quintina.

My two cents.

RBRBR


----------



## melania (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eppure anche i tacchini che si contendono il mucchietto di becchime fanno meno confusione certe volte.
> E pure la signora Monroe e il basettone di Memphis si stanno lamentando, per non parlare dei bambini del vicino di casa, Adolfino e Adolfetta, che piangono tutto il tempo e non lasciano dormire il loro nonno centoventitreenne di origini austriache, lo disturbano persino più dell'annuale caccia ai chupacabras e delle notti brave di Lursa e B'etor che sul loro sparviero suonano i campanelli di tutta la via alle 2 di notte urlando "Ka'plah!", ah, non è più il Sudamerica di una volta!
> Ed è anche colpa vostra!
> No, non perchè Adolf senior non riesce a dormire!
> ...


Ciao _RBRBR.._non lo posso pronunciare senza che mi vengano i brividi.....
ma tu che sei il nostro grande saggio..il sommo esponente della "nostra personalissima accademia della crusca",
sai dirmi da dove viene il signore che scrive prima di te???


----------



## @lex (20 Gennaio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao _RBRBR.._non lo posso pronunciare senza che mi vengano i brividi.....
> ma tu che sei il nostro grande saggio..il sommo esponente della "nostra personalissima accademia della crusca",
> sai dirmi da dove viene il signore che scrive prima di te???


il signore che ha scritto prima di rabarbaro, novello Torquemada dell'era moderna o post (visto che siamo in un forum) senza averne nessuna necessità o bisogno imp(b)ellente, viene da Segrate, ridente cittadina della cintura nebbiosa della metropoli milanese. Se hai bisogno di altre notizie chiedi pure senza remore, anche la taglia delle mutande e della maglietta della salute oltre che la combinazione del meccanismo elettronico della cintura di castità al deretano, che di questi tempi e con i personaggini che si aggirano nel mondo internautico, sembra sempre di più una necessita.Questa si che impellente.


----------



## @lex (20 Gennaio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao _RBRBR.._non lo posso pronunciare senza che mi vengano i brividi.....
> ma tu che sei il nostro grande saggio..il sommo esponente della "nostra personalissima accademia della crusca",
> sai dirmi da dove viene il signore che scrive prima di te???


e a proposito ma tu, invece, da dove vieni? 
Salutami tanto Rossella e Rhett che è proprio tanto tempo, troppo, che non li sento.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

*Evoluzionismo o creazionismo?*



melania ha detto:


> Ciao _RBRBR.._non lo posso pronunciare senza che mi vengano i brividi.....
> ma tu che sei il nostro grande saggio..il sommo esponente della "nostra personalissima accademia della crusca",
> sai dirmi da dove viene il signore che scrive prima di te???


Deliziosa e capziosa Melania, non hai certo bisogno di una tal captatio benevolentiae per chiedere in merito ad una questione tanto semplice.

Vedi, c'era un tempo in cui la fauna del forum era florida e l'ecosistema di utenti, in cui pachicefalosauri e velociraptor imperavano, era vasto e selvaggio.
Le zuffe non mancavano e le interminabili discussioni sconfinavano spesso nella turpitudine più indegna, un po' come a Sodoma e Gomorra, in cui tutti si vantavano delle loro scelleratezze dando i numeri al Lot...
In quel tempo il Demiurgo e i suoi demoni erano collerici e vendicativi, le punizioni corporali erano il pane quotidiano e bastava un nonnulla per farsi incenerire da un fulmine...
Avvenne allora la prima grande estinzione...

In seguito l'ambiente naturale si ripopolò con nuove e divertenti forme di vita che si andarono ad aggiungere ai sopravvissuti della precedente era geologica.
Per un po' regnò una relativa pace, ed il novello imperatore celeste, datosi al monoteismo autarchico regnava con virtù e tolleranza.
Ma le genti stolte iniziarono a venerare un vitello d'oro, che si vociferava fosse un investigatore privato part-time, e questo irritò alquanto l'imperatore celeste.
Egli con sottile astuzia riuscì a separare il frumento dalla zizzania e gettò quest'ultima, che evidentemente venerava il vitello d'oro, fra le fiamme dell'inferno.
Questa fu la seconda grande estinzione...

Giungiamo quindi fin quasi ai giorni nostri, e recente è la cacciata di altri spiriti ribelli ad opera di un po' di ostracismo e una gradevole tazza di cicuta ben zuccherata.
Ora siamo nell'Attica, e basta scivere il nome di qualcuno su un coccio per operare la democrazia!
Uh, quali erano i sintomi della peste di Atene?
Ma qui ricadiamo già nella cronaca...

Comunque, per rispondere alla tua domanda, egli è uno storico utente, camminava sulla terra ben prima delle grandi estizioni.
La sua descrizione la lascio allo studioso Oscuro che è un luminare in materia.

Ciao!

RBRBR


----------



## @lex (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Deliziosa e capziosa Melania, non hai certo bisogno di una tal captatio benevolentiae per chiedere in merito ad una questione tanto semplice.
> 
> Vedi, c'era un tempo in cui la fauna del forum era florida e l'ecosistema di utenti, in cui pachicefalosauri e velociraptor imperavano, era vasto e selvaggio.
> Le zuffe non mancavano e le interminabili discussioni sconfinavano spesso nella turpitudine più indegna, un po' come a Sodoma e Gomorra, in cui tutti si vantavano delle loro scelleratezze dando i numeri al Lot...
> ...


ed il bello di tutto questo popò di post è che io non ti ho mai cacato di striscio. mai un commento, mai uno schizzo di deiezione sotto la suola delle tue scarpe...magari ti ricordo qualche compagniuccio che ti ha picchiato all'asilo (che vista la reazione mi sembra tu non ci sia mai uscito)?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

@lex ha detto:


> ed il bello di tutto questo popò di post è che io non ti ho mai cacato di striscio. mai un commento, mai uno schizzo di deiezione sotto la suola delle tue scarpe...magari ti ricordo qualche compagniuccio che ti ha picchiato all'asilo (che vista la reazione mi sembra tu non ci sia mai uscito)?


Quando sono arrivato qui, tu eri già dipartito.
Non dovresti aver acredine nei miei confronti.
Nè alcun tipo di interesse.
Grazie.

Ciao!

RBRBR


----------



## @lex (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando sono arrivato qui, tu eri già dipartito.
> Non dovresti aver acredine nei miei confronti.
> Nè alcun tipo di interesse.
> Grazie.
> ...


ti sbagli proprio di grosso sbabbaro. io c'ero eccome. e ti ho letto... e da quanto leggo (seppur nascosto tra la bella prosa pomposa -azz ho fatto la rima..la prossima sarà cuore amore, ma non avere un orgasmo davanti allo screen, ti prego) hai più interesse e acredine tu di quanto ne possa avere o interesse ad averlo io...
Ma figurati, grazie di che..


Ciao!


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guardate che rabarbaro ha scritto anche in questo thread


Ciao Minerva tu che sai tutto...ma chi sono questi nuovi invorniti che si offendono e sparanao a zero tra di loro??buona serata,buon fine settimana


----------



## @lex (20 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva tu che sai tutto...ma chi sono questi nuovi invorniti che si offendono e sparanao a zero tra di loro??buona serata,buon fine settimana


ma tra di loro chi???
ma essere diretti e precisi in questo paese non ci riesce più nessuno o è rimasta solo la Aspesi dopo la morte di Bocca?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, buonanotte admin.grazie dell'esaustiva risposta e tanti cari saluti al simpatico cancellatore compulsivo del conte


non c'è di ché  

(io non c'ero)


----------



## xfactor (20 Gennaio 2012)

boh, non so cosa sia successo perchè non seguo continuamete..... ma comunque se ho capito bene la quinti si è cancellata? Bene, bene, bene una comunista in meno!:calcio:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, stiamo aspettando


il selvaggio cancellatore oggi è al letto con la febbre a 39.5 :carneval: per così sottrarsi al giudizio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Gennaio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Pietà di me....
> C'è qualche anima buona che mi spiega perché Quintina si è cancellata...abbiate pazienza, un riassunto! E magari mi dice perché non  leggo neanche più Rabarbaro?
> :scared:


Rabarbaro è in ferie foru-mistiche. Già intravedo suo spettro nelle gallerie alla ricerca di nuove prede


----------

